# HWASEONG | Universal Studios Korean Resort | App



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Steven Speilberg will partcipate in USKR's Development!!-2010.1.18*

Universal Studios bujiyeop - Version Jurassic Park theme park composition - Hollywood great, Steven Spielberg, comes on Mars 

Hwaseong world to visit this great film director Steven Spielberg said. 

Hwaseong in Gyeonggi gongryongal hwaseokji Jurassic Park (Jurassic Park) to remind the process of creating a business promoting authentic. 

GNP jeongbyeongguk (India News, India News) Senator last night 8 to 14 5 to 7 days schedule, the National Assembly CES observers' delegation that traveled the United States. CES in Las Vegas, the world's leading multimedia consumer electronics, including Samsung, LG, Korea's leading professional exhibition companies attending the event e. 

In this position Mr. Chung met with Steven Spielberg. Chung, Hwaseong to the Spielberg on the Jurassic Park gongryongal hwaseokji investors asked about the composition projects. Faces a positive response to his visit Korea asked. Yigat the contents of the letter containing the Governor Kim Moon-soo delivered the game said. 


Senator jeongbyeongguk ▲ 
Chung is "directed by Steven Spielberg about Mars gongryongal hwaseokji pyohaeteumyeo interest, the future get a chance to visit Mars, said it wanted to see," he said. Also, "Spielberg has a great interest were not a good feeling being back," he said. 

Chung geureomyeonseo the "Spielberg led the investment in conjunction with Universal Studios Jurassic Park crosses the synergy effect of a massive," said, "This business is creating education and tourism combined with world-class theme park that would be born" was exposed to expectations. Gyeonggi Province to promote the authentic Mars Universal Studios Korea Resort (USKR) business coming in May 2013 to 2.9 trillion won Songsan drawn in. sinoedong Hwaseong City 만 2 천 dongcheukbuji 435 will enter the 819 ㎡. Theme park, water park, City Walk (shopping), hotels, condos, golf course and resort complex equipped cheryuhyeong complex composition projects. USKR businesses near the site are gongryongal hwaseokji. 

CES delegation activities Chung completed a "Jurassic Park, South Korea, the official sketch Spielberg room literature promoting the project seems to be determined whether the final," he said. 

The Lotte Hotel in Seoul on April 19, Gyeonggi Governor Kim Moon-soo met with Universal officials 'primary pledging to Universal Studios' has. 


Focus-Steven Spielberg,very famous Film Maker, will visit South korea for Development of the Jurassic Park Korea Themepark.(Nearby USKR's Construction sites)
Steven Spielberg will operate Korean Dinosaur themepark Development soon.

very good news korea!!! Steven Spielberg.... haha.. he is won!


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Oncoming Development-Korean Global Themepark Development Location map*










IFEZ-Songdo-Paramount,Cheongna-HollyLand Experience(Orlando,USA),Yeongjong-MGM Fantasy Resort(Incheon In'tl Airport IBC-2 District-3 stage Development of the Incheon Airport Masterplan)
Hwaseong-Nearby IFEZ-Universal Studio
The One city-IFEZ-Disneyland Korea Themepark(not officially)


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*He is..*

Do you know celebrity of the International Film Field ,Steven Spielberg?








he will take part in Universal Studio Korea's Development,as Consultant of the USKR Global Themepark Development Departments.
He will give Many Message to South korea.I can't believe this news..and,steven spielberg will develop Jurassic Park(his Film-Jurassic Series) Korea in Nearby of the USKR's site.
it will be very good news of the Korea's International Image..


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Replay Event-Announcement & Ceremony of the USKR-2010.1.19*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*PR Movie Download Links-Universal Studio Korea Resort(USKR)-2010 New Release*

http://intranet.wavepixel.com/portfolio/file/Movie/1267066473_0_201001-유니버셜스튜디오%20코리아%20배포용master0119_Water.flv


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*USKR Masterplan 2010*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*USKR Project Related Information*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Nightview of the USKR*


----------



## mitchykeith (Jan 7, 2011)

If you buy your tickets in advance or online check to see if they have expiration dates or redeeming dates on them, this would only apply to Annual Passes and Consecutive Day Passes.
Universal Studios Tickets


----------



## helorider14 (Sep 16, 2010)

nice!


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Businss Meeting-2011.5.31*


















Main Developers(Lotte Asset Development Co.Ltd & Authorities) met UPR CEO William for USKR's Implementational Development.


----------



## rigatoni (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm kind of shocked Korea has all this open land, given how urbanized its cities are. If that were the US, every square inch of that land within sight of an urban center would be tract housing.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Aerial Site view-2011.12*


----------



## Aenelia (Jun 13, 2009)

Lol. Looks like a lot of work ahead


----------



## Aenelia (Jun 13, 2009)

Some news from May 2012.
It seems that they are going for a 2016 opening date.

http://disneyandmore.blogspot.be/2012/05/universal-studios-south-korea-almost.html


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*HWASUNG CITY's official document for citizens.*

I heard that this project is going to Next years beginning construction.
Very closed from Seoul.


----------



## fashionemma (Jul 21, 2012)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Recent Information*

UPR(Universal Properties) will cancel this Development in korea!
So, it is dead project. move to DN Archives.
http://www.ajunews.com/view/20140715074243883


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Not yet today korea national government try to resume this project
But Lotte must decision. so it will take a time whether project ongoing or the end


----------

